# Adapter von 15mm Steckachse auf Schnellspanner?



## flott.weg (16. September 2016)

Beim meinem Commencal-LRS ist vorne eine 15mm steckachse verbaut. Möchte das Laufrad auf Schnellspannaufnahme umrüsten. Gibts da ähnlich wie bei Hope entsprechende adapter?

danke für euere hilfe
grüße jan


----------



## slash-sash (20. September 2016)

Auf 9mm Schnellspannachse? Also wie damals, in den 90ern? 
Dann nehme ich mal an, dass du den LRS für ein anderes/älteres bike benutzen willst. 
Du wirst wohl mal Commencal direkt anschreiben müssen. Du hast dich Commencal's Hausmarke Alpha, oder? Das sind 100% irgendwelche umgelabelten Novatec o.ä. Komponenten. 
Für Novatec könnte ich evtl. noch was haben. 



Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flott.weg (20. September 2016)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Auf 9mm Schnellspannachse? Also wie damals, in den 90ern?
> Dann nehme ich mal an, dass du den LRS für ein anderes/älteres bike benutzen willst.
> Du wirst wohl mal Commencal direkt anschreiben müssen. Du hast dich Commencal's Hausmarke Alpha, oder? Das sind 100% irgendwelche umgelabelten Novatec o.ä. Komponenten.
> Für Novatec könnte ich evtl. noch was haben.
> ...



ja, genau. wie damals in den 90ern. habe hier ne marzocchi dirtjumper 3. mit schnellspanneraufnahme. da soll der commencal-LRS eigentlich rein. schau doch mal nach ob du nen entsprechenden adapter hast.

danke und grüße
jan


----------



## slash-sash (20. September 2016)

Naja. Du musst erst wissen, was für eine Nabe deine Alpha Nabe wirklich ist. 



Sascha


----------



## slash-sash (23. September 2016)

So, ich habe gestern mal nachgeschaut. Das hier habe ich noch da:



 
Wenn du davon was gebrauchen kannst ...!



Sascha


----------

